# Injury while waiting for the CFRC



## Conker (9 Apr 2013)

I'm waiting for a position in the reserves (not combat arms). I passed the unit's selection process last fall and got confirmation I was selected about a month ago. I am currently waiting on the CFRC to get back to me to pass their tests.

My issue: I have since developed a small hernia, which caused a sciatica. According to the doc, it might take anywhere from 3 to 8 months to heal. I shouldn't have any significant long term sequelae.

While I can function mostly normally for day-to-day activities thanks to the meds I was prescribed, my fitness has definitely degraded and I'd probably have a hard time passing the CFRC's tests let alone complete BMQ with this.

My current strategy is simply to wait for the CRFC and hope it's healed by the time they get back to me. I was hesitant to call the CRFC as I'm worried I'd get sidelined.

Question:
Has anyone ever been/heard of someone in a similar situation? What would be your advice?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2013)

FLY3 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a position in the reserves (not combat arms). I passed the unit's selection process last fall and got confirmation I was selected about a month ago. I am currently waiting on the CFRC to get back to me to pass their tests.
> 
> My issue: I have since developed a small hernia, which caused a sciatica. According to the doc, it might take anywhere from 3 to 8 months to heal. I shouldn't have any significant long term sequelae.
> 
> ...



Take your time.  Heal.  The Reserves aren't going anywhere.  They will be there when you are in better shape.  If you do join now and go on your BMQ crse, you will probably become a MEDICAL RECOURSE  or even a MEDICAL RELEASE.  Neither of them will do you any good if you want to become a Reservist.


----------



## Conker (10 Apr 2013)

Definitely. Going on BMQ with my current situation is a surefire way to fail.

To put my question in other words: is it something possible to just... delay the process (for once, someone who wants the CFRC to be even slower  ;D ) or would I loose my spot and have to go through the whole process over again?


----------

